# Wood Amano Shrimp same as Amano Shrimp (Pics)



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello quick question hopefully, few days ago I picked up shrimp from Brampton BA that was labelled as wood amano shrimp and in the store they told me it's the same thing as algae eating amano shrimp.
Is this correct ?

They are about 1.5" in size, not sure if they are eating algae now but they seem very active and always browsing for something to eat.
When I drop something for my plecos there is no competition these guys are on it before plecos even know that it hit the water. They usually grab it and run with it so they can eat it, kind of funny to watch but I'm worried if now plecos will get their share.

Thanks


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Those are amano shrimp. 100% certain.

I find it funny how these shrimp have been labelled by a prefix specifying a job title. Your post highlights how active and characteristic they can be.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yep they are very active, first day they were bit shy but next one, oh boy they are the first ones everywhere. Thank you for confirmation as well.


----------

